# Bolens tubeframe 42" Snow Plow Manual



## guest2

page 1


----------



## guest2

exploded view/ parts list


----------



## oldyankee1390

*Snowplow 18532 lift linkage*

Sixchows, your manuals are a godsend. Thankyou!!! 

Now for my question, on the Snowplow model 18532 parts breakdown and list ref no 10, part no. 1714837 shows a lifting linkage coming up from the attaching frame. Can someone tell me the height of this linkage. 

I just bought a snowplow, same model, with a model 18532 hitch frame (from possibily a G series tractor?) which does not have this linkage.

Thanks for your help


----------



## guest2

Give me a few minutes I'll go out an measure


----------



## guest2

oldyankee
It comes up about 8 1/2" and the pin for the lift link is about 7 1/2". This piece has a small bend in it near the bottom and a brace that runs forward. I could get you some pics and better measurements tomorrow evening.


----------



## guest2

Here's some pics


----------



## guest2

another angle


----------



## hauntedstuff

*measurement*

Does anyone know off hand what the distance is between the 2 mounts that connect to the axle tabs?


----------

